# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  HOMER, Home Medical Companion Robot, automated pill dispenser, emergency alert system and personal companion, Futura Robotics LLC, Los Gatos, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Futura Robotics LLC

----------


## Airicist

HOMER - The Home Medical Countertop Robot

Published on Jun 28, 2015




> Think of HOMER as a combination between a very advanced medical prescription pill dispenser & compliance device, along with a very sophisticated version of a 911 Emergency Alert System.
> 
> HOMER is also a Medical Telepresence device; enabling 2-way video/audio communications between a patient and a 24/7 Doctor or Nurse Practitioner, Caregiver and/or Family Member(s).
> 
> But most importantly, HOMER is a companion to those home alone with medical needs & conditions; HOMER interacts with (continually asks how they are, plays cards, sings, quizzes) the patient and keeps them company while continually prompting them to take their medication at the scheduled times during the day and night.
> 
> This is an untapped market and a market where a device like HOMER is greatly needed.

----------

